# The Endless Darkness



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Almost no one remembers what actually happened on the day the earth turned itself into an inferno. Some say it was a war over oil that caused the skies to fall. Others say it was a natural disaster. Some even say that an experimental weapon was released, and spread across the entire planet. All that is known is that the surface is covered in radiation, snow, and mutant creatures that look half human. The only safe place for human population is the metro system, a metro designed to withstand nuclear explosions. But if what the insane say is true, it wasn't nukes that destroyed the earth, but something even worse...

Free Station West; a station at the far north of the metro system, where almost no one travels. Sometimes, a scavenger would appear from the south looking to trade, very rarely did someone come from further north, and when they did, they would go on about the darkness blotting out the lights, how fires that should be burning bright would hardly be visible. This was all random banter, these men were obviously suffering from Mal-nutrition and had probably eaten some hallucinogenic mushrooms on the way towards Free Station West, and could hardly tell which was down. But the guards at the northern gate would always keep extra lights on, and have a brighter fire then the guards of the south, even if all these did was calm the guards nerves. One day a man came from the northern tunnels cradling a package, he stumbled past the guards and pulled himself into the market area of the station.

The man has a very large, and very dirty beard. His eyes are always open, he very seldom blinks, and is always turning his head to look behind him. He's bending over a package the size of a large book, struggling to hold onto it. It's obvious that he's gone mad, but strangely he doesn't start blabbering about the dark, instead he sits at the stations market, along the long thin line of stalls selling mostly scrap metal or mushrooms. He manages to yell one of the owners of a butcher shop over to him, asking for anything edible, he pulls out a handful of bullets and the butcher runs to grab something from his stall. While the butcher is gone, the man yells out "I need couriers for hire! Payment is in standard grade bullets!" The man is hard to hear over the large crowd of people in the market, but thankfully he repeats his message.

A courier job would get you off the station, and he said he would need more then one, and in the metro, security comes in numbers. 

There is a verity of items available at the market, such as:

Electronics:
Medium sized battery - 5 degraded bullets
Small sized battery - 2 degraded bullets
Functional light bulb - 6 degraded bullets
Extra wiring - 2 degraded bullets

Mechanics:
Scrap metal (enough for one creation) - 8 degraded bullets
Engine parts (requires four to make one creation, or one to repair broken engine) - 17 degraded bullets
Large lead pipe - 4 degraded bullets

Miscellaneous:
Tape (enough for one creation) - 1 degraded bullet
Belt - 1 degraded bullet
Leather pouch - 3 degraded bullets
Medium sized metal box - 1 degraded bullet

Food:
Dried mushrooms - 1 degraded bullet
Large mushroom - 2 degraded bullets
Addictive hallucinogenic mushrooms - 7 degraded bullets (sold by a strange fellow hiding in a corner)
Soup - 3 degraded bullets (not easily portable without proper storage)

Clothing:
Grey jacket - 4 degraded bullets
Black pants - 2 degraded bullets
White stained shirt - 1 degraded bullet
Thin blanket - 5 degraded bullets

Ammo Exchange:
Degraded bullets to standard bullets - 10:1
Standard bullets to degraded bullets - 1:6

Write a list of what you buy (if you buy), and I will edit my chart of your equipment. I will then PM it to you, for your convenience. Or if you wish, me and you can keep track of it separately.
Enjoy the market section of the metro.


EDIT: For Android, Rusty Nails are worth 1 degraded bullets.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval flicked his lighter, not surprisingly it didn't light up. He found it in the metro tunnels last night. There was defiantly lighter fluid in it but it never got any flame. Tucking it back into his greatcoat Draval approached a vender selling batteries. 
"I'll take the small one if you will, all I got to pay with are these..." Draval said, as he flicked two nails onto the table.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Jack walked into the market, looking for the man he knew to be selling wires. He approached and made his small purchase, setting the precious ammunition into the vendor's hand, barely speaking more than a word.

Then, just as he was beginning to head back to his small shack, he heard a man's voice. The man was looking for a set of couriers.

This could easily be the opportunity that Jack had been waiting for. The chance to go out, and possibly find the station that killed his father.

Jack turned toward the man's voice, and started walking.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Dravel: The vender looks at the rusty nails, picks them up, and says "These make strange currency. But..." He pauses and thinks to himself for a second. "My shack is falling apart. So you know what? I'll take these instead of bullets" The man puts the two nails in a combination safe, which he locks immediately after depositing his payment. "Here's your battery, thank you for your business and blah blah blah, now I've got another customers lined up, please leave." He hands you the battery and waves you away.

Jack: "Wires? Okay, two bullets." The vender takes a handful of tangled wires off the messy desk and pulls out four of them. "Here's the wires, thank you and all that." The man puts the bullets into the safe with the rest of his bullets.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max walked into the market and leaned up against the wall. He began to examine the 2 empty magazines he had for his aging sub machine gun. He then sat down and used the last of his tape to attach the 2 mags into a jungle warfare setup so reloading would only require a quick switch around to reload.

Can I use the degraded bullets to load my magazines?


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Yup, they just aren't as valuable and don't do as much damage compared to the standard rounds. Also, they make the gun jam, and can cause more damage to the gun.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max then loaded up each of the magazines with 15 rounds, the maximum, and slammed one of them into the weapon.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

MaxDemone said:


> Max then loaded up each of the magazines with 15 rounds, the maximum, and slammed one of them into the weapon.


Just for the future, you might want to use edit instead of making an entire new post. It's technically against the rules to do a one sentence post. (the favored minimal sentences is [EDIT] four, but you should also try to make it as long as you can without making it boring.

Anyhow, just so you know.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval looked around for somewhere to sit. Finding a filthy but unoccupied bench he sat down, only after brushing the dirt away with his hand. Taking out the lighter once more and fiddling around with it, trying to find what was wrong. Again getting frustrated at being beaten by a simple machine, he reached into his lunch box which as hanging from his belt, and began connecting the light bulb to the newly bought battery. (Essentially making it a portable light bulb)

-Market list of bought items
-Small battery (cost: 2 nails)


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Jerek Carstien said:


> Just for the future, you might want to use edit instead of making an entire new post. It's technically against the rules to do a one sentence post. (the favored minimal sentences is three, but you should also try to make it as long as you can without making it boring.
> 
> Anyhow, just so you know.


Sorry bout that. I forgot.

Max saw the old man who had yelled something about a courier job on the other side of the market and walked over to him.

"Hello. What was that about a courier job?" Max asked quietly.


----------



## fishstickz-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nikolai stumbles out of the alley way and sits with his back against the grimy wall layered with algae and fungus, he slowly closes his eyes and breathes heavily through his bruised ribs. his fingers flit over his body, feeling for bruised or broken spots from the beating that was just administered upon his body. Eli had sent some bruisers to the alley where Nikolai had been sleeping to rough him up a bit, as a bit of an "incentive" to pay him back for all the debts Nikolai had built up in the last few months.

"To hell with that, im not paying that bastard back now" Nikolai resolved before standing up stiffly and and walking slowly towards the center of the market, he needed to figure out a plan to get rid of Eli and make sure those debts would never need to payed. The problem was that every idea could think of ended up with Nikolai being dumped outside the station by Eli's cronies, with nobody being the wiser and although Nikolai wanted Eli dead, he didn't have a death wish.

Suddenly a voice floats across the market "I need couriers for hire! Payment is in standard grade bullets!". Quickly Nikolai makes up his mind, being a courier would get him out of Free Station West, and there were bullets to be had from the sound of it. Threading his way through the crowd, Nikolai finds himself confronted by the veiw of a extremely large, evidently insane man, showing un-degraded bullets to the world. "does he have a death wish, flashing all that wealth around here?" Nikolai mutters to himself, as another man threads his way through the crowd and confronts the man "Hello. What was that about a courier job?" the man mutters. Nikolai pushes through to the insane man and challenges the man "Yes, What was that about a courier job?"


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry guys, I don't feel like I did that great of a job with my first post in this thread, so from now on, I'll try to make these posts more descriptive and hopefully make this RP funner for you.

"Any takers? I need some couriers to deli-" The man stops his recruitment efforts when the butcher comes back with a steaming bowl of what looks like pork, eggs, and some mushrooms that looked like they could possibly be glowing. He immediately begins eating it the moment the butcher puts the bowl down.
"Hey man, that's three bullets, and you pay before you eat!" The butcher seems to be harsh on the obviously insane man, but that's what life is like in the metro.
"Okay, okay." The man manages to say between spoonfuls of the thick soup. "Here you go" handing the butcher three bullets. After which he starts to feast again.
Max walks towards the man and asks "Hello. What was that about a courier job?". 
The man nearly coughs up his meal in surprise. "Already a taker? My day is improving at an alarming rate." He turns his chair towards the new courier, his voice is deep, and it occasionally changes pitch to a higher note before dropping back down to normal. "Names Kruger, and I need you and at least two others to take this package Pride Station." The man lifts the wrapped container towards Max. "And I need you t-"
Before being able to continue Nikolai approuchs and asks "Yes, what was that about a courier job?"
"Well damn!" reply's Kruger, "This could possibly be the best luck of my life, or maybe these mushrooms are making me hallucinate." Kruger laughs at his own joke before continuing. "As I was just saying to this fine young courier here, I need a group of people to take this package to Pride Station. And, I need it there in two days, an hour longer and you don't get payed." Kruger starts to eat his soup again. "Also, in case you wanted something to get you started, then I would recommend talking to the locals, cause there ain't no way I'm giving you anything till the job's done." Kruger wipes some soup from his beard with his sleeve. "Okay, my little rant is over, now if you don't have questions or anything better to do, then I recommend you get looking for a third courier. What say you?"


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

As Jack approached the old man, he was jostled by passing people. They barely seemed to care that they had almost knocked him over, and nobody spoke a word. His sigh was almost audible, and became so when he saw the man handing a package to a pair of young men.

Jack continued to approach, and waited for a moment, as the man was presently stuffing his face. "Excuse me," Jack said when he felt the man wouldn't choke on his food from it.
"but I was wondering if the courier job was still available."


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max looked over to the new man who had just approached asking about the courier job. He looked like he could handle himself quite well.

"He seems like he'd be a good 3rd man." Max said motioning to the newest man.


----------



## fishstickz-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

For future reference guys, it might make it a bit more interesting of doing longer paragraphs over a longer time period as this will make things a bit less abrupt

Nikolai steps back from Kruger and studies the other guy that stands beside him. Dark brown hair is covered by a grey hooded sweatshirt and a black t-shirt with a graphic peeps through the gaps in the sweatshirt. 

A small and ancient submachine gun is cradled underneath one arm, instinctively Nikolai's hand drifts towards his small pistol nestled against the small of his back underneath his jacket. Sadly he hadnt been able to draw his weapon against the three men who had assaulted him five minutes earliers before his arm got almost wrenched out of its socket by a especially large bastard.

As he thought about the beating, the man standing next to him motioned towards a third man, who had arrived and was offering his assistance "He seems like he'd be a good 3rd man." the man says. Nikolai glances towards the new man, who turned out to be only a kid of about seventeen? eighteen? That seemed like it was a bit young to be wandering the underground of the metro. Nikolai shrugs philospohically, if the kid wanted to kill himself then so be it, as long as Nikolai didnt perish with him.

Aruptly Nikolai turns around walks towards the center of the market. He needed supllies if he wanted to survive "I will be back soon, i still want the job, i just need supplies". he calls back before focusing all his attention on the scene in front of him. 'Steal or Buy, Steal or Buy' Nikolai thought to himself, before deciding that it would be to risky to steal anything, especially since Eli's goons might still be lurking around.

Walking up to a food stall, Nikolai motions towards a bag of dried mushrooms hanging from the back wall of the stall, "one bag, one degraded bullet" he states, as the man turns around, Nikolai's hand flickers out to cover a large mushroom, and draw it back towards his pocket. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

"Hahaha!" Laughs Kruger intensely, "What a time to be hiring. Three couriers in one day!" Kruger pushes the now empty bowl away from him, knocking it onto the ground. "I must be getting old, I'm very tired, and very full." Kruger pats his belly, then pulls out a note book. "I need you all to sign, but first, who to deliver the package too, how, where, and all that." He starts to write something down on the book with an antique looking pen. "There is a man in Pride Station by the name of Solvaski, he runs the local gun shop with his wife and son. I need this to be in his hands in the next two days. Now I will contact him on the pay radio, so he will be expecting you and will have payment on him, which ,by the way, is a grand sum of five standard bullets a piece." Kruger finishes writing on the note book, and hands it out towards Max. "Sign here, then pass it to one of your new friends."

I've come up with a new system for PC specific comments, and it is below. Please only read what it has for your name, as otherwise it ruins the point of certain perks. To keep things simple, I have changed the font colour to black, so you will have to select the entire sentence to read it, the only part not in black font is the name of the PC. Hope this system works better then my PMing one.

Max: As far as you can tell, Kruger has drawn you a very messy map of the tunnels between Free Station West, and Pride Station.

Nikolai & Jack:The map has been smudged by Krugers messy drawing skills. There is a part of the map that is blotched out completely.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max reaches out and takes the notebook and looks at it, attempting to decipher the terribly drawn map. 
"What in the fuck is this..." he mumbles to himself under his breath, then shrugs it off and signs it, handing it to Nikolai but still looking at the map, trying his harderst to read what in says. He then hands it to Nikolai and waits for them to finish signing.

Also I like the new system


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

After sitting on the bench for a while Draval looked back at his work. Good enough, he figured. He put the light bulb and battery into his greatcoats right pocket, the biggest pocket. He stood up and began walking home. He heard a crash, something like that wasn't uncommon in the metro tunnels but then he heard someone say they'd like to make a delivery. Draval stopped and headed towards them. Finally a chance to get out of this station. He loved it like his home but had never left it. His parents never wanted him to roam the tunnels "like the rest of the trash" they said. Draval had always wondered what the other tunnels looked like, what kind of treasures they would hold.

He found the source of the sound, from what he could tell there were some people signing a sheet of paper, probably the contract to do this delivery job. Draval walked up to the old man supervising it and stated "I would like to join this operation".


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Androv was walking along the corridors of the metro station, towards the market stalls. Androv walked by peoples homes, walked over filth and past pig pens. It was home and Androv was sad to leave, but he felt that he had something to do outside in the dark dangerous tunnels past the light of the stations guards, and the well travelled routes of the caravans, that he just days before had been a part of.

Androv small talked with several guards on his way, he had fought with several of them, against rioteers, criminals, raiders and the occasional mutant attack. Androv was saying goodbye to them all, all knew his plan and knew that his chances for survival was slim at best.

Androv knew that if he was to get a job of the station and get somewhere else, it would be on the marketplace. Some of the guards told him rumours of a new mad man had arrived from the north. The man might hold some useful information or rumours of what happening, was Androvs thoughts as he entered the marketplace.

The Marketplace was as always in the opening hours crowded with people. The odours of burned meat and fried mushrooms competing with the smells of burnt out electronics, which fought the stench of the greasy oil used to maintain weapons and station equipment. Androv had many memories from this place, a hotspot for all the troubles station guards are meant to handle.

As Androv walked among the stalls, he looked for a decent screwdriver, to compliment his wrench. Two tools you could not live without in the tunnels, even thou he wasn't technical minded. His old screwdriver had disappeared probably stolen days before, he just hoped he could find one that wasn't too expensive.

It didn't take long to spot the newcomer, eating at a table by a butchershop. A small crowd had gathered around him, most just to see the newcomer, his size imposing and his talk weird. Androv watched as a few men had approached him, and signed up before he decided to approach the man, that seem to be named Kruger. Five bullets being a good price for a courier job.

_"Hello there"_ Androv said approaching the stranger. _"I hope there is room for another courier, five bullets being a decent payment that I can't say no to. Im guessing that you will not tell us what we are transporting, and if the package is broken there will be no payment either. But maybe you could and would tell me a bit of your experience of the North I hear you came from that direction"_


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Standing up, Kruger stretches his arms out and yawns. Suddenly Dravel approuchs him and asks for a position on the couriering team. "Yeah, but I've already got three workers. Don't really need anymore. Unless." Kruger trails off and starts rubbing his beard, as if thinking. "There is a group of people that may try to steal the package while still in transit. I'd think three people would be enough to fend them off. But there's no harm in being double sure. How's about you couriers split into two groups of two. That way there's a chance the thief's will go after the wrong group or even better, not even notice you." The butcher returns to the table at which Kruger was sitting and picks up the bowl off the ground. He puts in a pile with all the other dishes, not bothering to wash it. Water was for drinking only in the metro. "Sound good to you guys?" Kruger pulls out the note book again and hands it to Draval. Of course, I'll need you to sign as well."

While Draval takes the paper, Androv approaches, and after he's finished his questions, Kruger looks back over to Draval and the others. "You know, I think I've just come up with another plan, involving the lot of you." He looks over his shoulder towards a merchant selling mushrooms. "I think I like this one better, but there's some more things I need to think about before I give you my package and send you to Pride Station." Kruger pulls out all the bullets in his pocket, nearly dropping one. He selects two of the poor looking ones and looks back over at the mushroom stall. "I've gotta find a place to rest for the next couple days, know anywhere good?" Kruger asks Androv. "Oh, and I don't think I've introduced myself to you two new comers yet. I'm Kruger. And by the way" Kruger turns back towards Androv "I do have some very interesting stories about up north, and will be glad to tell you all about them before you leave.

Draval: 

-1 Functional Light Bulb, -1 Extra Wiring, -1 Small Battery +1 Powered Light Bulb


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval takes the notebook, giving it a quick glance before he signs below everyone else. Not wanting to talk to his new partners he looks around for somewhere to sit, not finding one Draval reluctantly sits on the ground. He needed something to do. Waiting around doing nothing was never appealing to Draval. Searching his lunch box he found a burnt out light bulb, useless to a normal person but useful for Draval. He went to work pulling out all the insides of the light bulb. Leaving just the outside glass part. If he could find a patch of dry dirt or sand, he could load it into the new glass container and use it like a grenade. Blinding or maybe choking anyone caught in its blast. A long shot but the only other thing Draval could think of was to make it into a container for putting water into then boiling it with his lighter. If the dammed thing would ever work. Draval finished with the light bulb and pulls out his newly fashioned flashlight of sorts. He needed something to mount it on, holding both the battery and the light bulb required both hands, and Draval imagined the light bulb would get pretty hot after being on for to long. He had a platform to put the bulb on, but needed tape to strap the battery onto the bottom of the lantern base. _Ah well._ He thought, _I'm sure ill come across tape soon._


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max watched as the new man signed the paper and sat down to begin toying with a light bulb, _Someone good with electronics, we'll need one_ he thought. He glanced at the other men but couldn't discern anything about what they would bring to the table. He then looked to Kruger.
"May you tell us some of these stories from the North Kruger?" he asked politely.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

With two degraded bullets in hand, Kruger walks over to the Mushroom stall and buys a large mushroom, then walks towards the closest fire. He stands over the bin which is burning logs, and pulls out a knife, which he uses to carefully cut the mushroom into slices. After cutting a slice, he puts it on the meshed cover on top of the bin, obviously used as a communal stove. "Well, the first thing about up North, is there's nothing good growing. Just some horrible tasting mushrooms." Kruger pulls slice off the stove, and eats it. "Just like this stuff. Shoulda mixed this in with the soup, wouldn't taste as bad. Anyhow, you've got to eat these mushrooms unless you've brought along a massive supply of food. Cause there ain't no stations up there, no civilization, no people at all really." Kruger eats another slice, cringing at the taste. "So then there's the mutants, but they aren't like the ones down here, they act all strange. They'll still kill you in a second, but it seems like their distracted. Always perking their ears around, assuming their the ones with ears!" Kruger starts laughing again, spitting a bit of mushroom onto the fire. 

"So the strangest thing happened to me when a mutant jumped me from behind. It was about to bite my head off, but suddenly it looked back over it's shoulders, and it ran away. I looked, trying to figure out what a mutant would be scared off, those things shouldn't have anything to be scared of; but I didn't see anything except the dark. Then I was overwhelmed by a sense of fear, so I turned around and ran after the mutant. By the time I figured out what I was doing, I wasn't scared anymore. Was a really weird experience, not one I would like to feel again." Kruger finishes off the last piece of his mushroom, then wipes his face clean with his sleeve. "Anyhow, I've gotta think this plan through, is there somewhere I can get a room in this station?" Kruger lifts his head up, and tries to see over the crowds head. "Like that place over there?" He points at a wooden sign with the words _Cheapest rooms on station, only eight bullets a night_ printed on it in messy hand writing. Kruger begins walking towards it "I'll meet you guys at my room there in an hour, this is your last chance to help the locals or buy some shrumes, or whatever you do."


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Jack took the notebook last, and quickly read through the names. Nobody that he knew, but then, he mostly stayed home. When he did get out, he didn't often find himself in the company of people this old, either. After a few moments of consideration, Jack signed his name beneath the rest.

He observed as the man, Kruger, got up and began speaking. He spun a tale of some horrible experience from the northern tunnels, talking about a wave of fear of some sort. The man seemed very lucid, but his appearance suggested otherwise.

As the man finished his story, he said that he would be staying at a nearby inn, and to meet him there in an hour. Jack headed toward the man and handed him the book, darting off before anybody could say much of anything to him.

The man had said it would be their last chance to take care of anything, so he went straight to the electronics peddler, and asked after a small battery, looking to repair his dead flashlight.


----------



## fishstickz-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Gazing after Kruger, Nikolai again wondered about the sanity of the man. The mutants weren't scared of anything, and Nikolai was tempted to believe that Kruger imagined the entire episode.

As he suddenly felt a wave of disgust sweep over, him Nikolai wondered about the wisdom of doing a job for someone who was so obviously bat shit crazy. But Nikolai had seen with his own eyes the huge amount of wealth Kruger carried around with him, and remembered that no matter what, Nikolai needed to get the hell out of Free Station West. 

With that in mind, Nikolai resolutely came to a conclusion and decided that he would see this job through, because he wanted those bullets, and wanted them bad. If he had to, Nikolai would kill for those bullets...


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys. Sorry I couldn't get a post in today, it was a hectic day. I'm trying to go for a post a day, but unfortunately I broke that goal today. Tomorrows update should get you guys heading on your way and get this RP really started. Again, sorry I couldn't fit something in, I've got it in the works though.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Jerek Carstien said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I couldn't get a post in today, it was a hectic day. I'm trying to go for a post a day, but unfortunately I broke that goal today. Tomorrows update should get you guys heading on your way and get this RP really started. Again, sorry I couldn't fit something in, I've got it in the works though.


No problem bro. I think we can all wait. I'll be over here for when we get an update. :smoke:


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Jack: 

"A small battery eh? That's two bullets, no refunds." The man at the stand holds out his hand and is please as he immediately places the rounds inside his safe at the back of the stall. "Thank you." he says with his back still turned. (-2 degrade bullets, +1 small battery) 


The hotel Kruger is staying in is made of an old metro car. All the doors are closed except for the main entrance. The front room looks like it used to be the drivers control room, a woman is standing behind a very small desk beside the entrance into the sitting area of the train, which has been converted into rooms with beds.

The Woman stands up from her small stool and asks "Hello, you all want a room?" she seems quite excited, it would be very rare for so many people to want a room at the same time, and no doubt she thought she would be making at least a dozen bullets. After explaining to her that your group is here to see Kruger the smile disappears, and she leads you through the small doorway into the room area. The rooms all have a blanket covering the entrance, and scrap metal as walls, this is considered privacy, keeping the bed dark, and being unseen. However the sound of boots stepping on cold hard metal is still enough to wake the light sleepers; and if you're a heavy sleeper, you don't last long in the metro. The woman lifts a blanket of one one of the bedrooms. "Oh, sorry, wrong room." She says at the stranger lying on his back, eyes wide open, the stranger closes the blanket again. "Here he is." The woman says, as she sees Krugers familiar face. She begins waking back to the front entrance.

"Ah, you've all made it I see. I've got much to tell you." Kruger is sitting with his feet hanging off the side of a hammock. "But this is hardly a place to hold a conversation with so many of you. Let's head somewhere more open." Kruger hops out of his bed, reaches under the pillow and pulls out a pistol and a flashlight. "Don't want to leave my equipment alone for too long, thief's are everywhere in the metro. Let's go, I'll show you the way to Pride station, and tell you my plan." Kruger walks towards the entrance of the train hotel. Making sure to tip the woman there with a bullet casing. Something that was almost worthless, but still could be used to buy a single small mushroom, or even could be sold to weapon merchants who would attempt to make there own bullets, often without success.

Kruger leads everyone through a maze of shacks constructed of scrap metal and stone, and through crowds of residents. Sometimes he would slip out of sight, but luckily his strange way of walking, where he seems to almost fall over when switching weight to his left foot, kept you on track. Eventually, Kruger gets to the guardian wall, the wall keeping the stations inhabitants safe. It reaches from the tracks on which it rests all the way up to the curved ceiling. Leaving no room for bats, or even the rare flying mutant room to get through. Kruger looks towards the large wooden doors leading out into the tunnels. He to the one guard who looks into the station, rather than out, his job to watch for disturbances, and open the gate for caravans on there way out of the station. He sits on a metal stool next to the gate. "We've got to get outta here, open the gate if you please." Kruger tells the man.
The guard responds to Kruger in a dry grouchy tone, "Let me see your caravan papers."
"Oh, so you let people in without papers, but not out?" Kruger responds.
"Yeah, cause that's what our rules are, now I could be encouraged to take a risk and open the door for ya, but that kind of risk is expensive."
"You want a bribe? These men are hired couriers." Kruger pauses for a moment and points at his group of followers, "If you won't let me out, at least let my workers."
"Hey, wait a sec. I remember you, you've just arrived from the northern tunnel haven't ya? No way your getting through now. Crazies like you would just attract mutants to the gate."
"Crazies! How dare you insult me, I've never been more sane in my entire life!" Kruger starts to raise his voice, and points at the guard trying to intimidate him.
"That's what I'm talking about, see if you were to do this outside the gate, then we'd have mutants coming outta Cursed Station." Cursed Station was once prosperous, but something changed and mutants were drawn to it, killing everyone inside and making it into a mutant nest.

"Damnit, we'll have to find another way out, they won't let you through now that they know you're working for me." Kruger turns his back to the guard and lowers his tone. "Any of you find a way outta this station before?"

Draval: 

Having much experience escaping Free Station West to search for supplies when you were younger. You know about a rip in the chain link fence in the gate, however this is still in the line of sight of the guard. 


Max: 

Having such a great skill at persuading, you feel confident that you could convince the guard to let you through. However he may not accept what you tell him which would put you back at square one if you make a mistake in your story.
(At this point you need to type what your character would say, so it will require some tricky thinking.) 


Nikolai: 

Maybe this guard is a gambler, in which case you could challenge him to a game, with the stakes being free passage if you win, and gambling chips or bullets if he wins. 


Jack: 

You see a small rip in the chain link fence that has been built into the guardian wall. It looks big enough to crawl through, but it's in the line of sight of the guard. 


Androv: 

Having been part of the guards at guardian wall, you may be able to convince the guard to let you through, however you've never seen his face before, so he may think you're just lying. (At this point you need to type what your character would say, so it will require some tricky thinking.)


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max smiled smuggly, knowing a way to convince the guard, and approached him, "Ignore my friend here, he had a few mushrooms back at the market and is a bit inebriated. In this box," Max pats the package they are meant to deliver. "Is some much needed medical supplies and a bit of ammunition that need to be sent to Pride Station as soon as possible, they have quite the mutant problem up there. So if it wouldn't be so much trouble, we desperately need to pass through. "


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Quick Question, what is the name of the Chief of guard. Don't know if he would hold a military/police rank.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Anilar said:


> Quick Question, what is the name of the Chief of guard. Don't know if he would hold a military/police rank.


It would simply be Chief even if that's not the name that the guards gave there leader, so in a military station, it would be sergeant, and in a trade station it would be commander; but you could address a commander as sergeant and he/she would still respond.

However there is a difference between Guard and Soldier, but you'll learn more about that later.


----------



## fishstickz-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nikolai gazes upon the man, wondering if he was a gambler. If he was Nikolai could easily cheat his way through the fence and probbly gain a few knicknacks in the process. However before, Nikolai can step up the guard and question him, another of the group quickly goes up and starts talking to the man in easy tones, trying to convince the man to let them through the fence. If this plays out correctly Nikolai wont even have to trouble himself.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval opened his mouth to tell everyone of a secret way out. He thought that no-one else would know a way into the metro tunnels, but he was wrong. A man from next to him began talking to the guard, seemingly without thinking everything through first. Draval hated when people did this kind of thing, heading into problems without knowing what all the alternatives are. He didn't want to watch the guard and the man from the group talk, so instead Draval glanced around for his old way out, sadly he couldn't find it. Draval would rather sit down and work on contraptions rather then talk, but they might just get through the metal door into the metro tunnels very soon, then he'd have to pack everything up again. So instead he thought he should introduced himself the the other members of this group.

"Hi, I'm Draval." he said to the short bruised man next to him, "you look pretty beat up..."


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

"So you want me to believe that Pride Station needs medical supplies and ammunition?" reply's the guard. "The fact that this crazy is insane because of some shrumes makes sense. What doesn't make sense is the fact that you guys are working for him."
"I'm not insane, not crazy, and I'm not mad!" Kruger is making this encounter stressful and harder then it should be.
"Yeah, whatever you say. Now you go eat some more of your wacky mushrooms while me and this man come to an agreement." The guard waves Kruger off, but Kruger only takes a few steps back and watches. "So getting past this _sane_ man..." says the guard sarcastically; staring at Kruger he continues "If what you are carrying is what you say, then you won't mind if I open it up and have a look?"
"No! The package is mine, you have no right to see what isn't yours!" Kruger yells loudly.
"Well, this raises questions." the guard says to himself, then raises his voice for Kruger to hear "So you're not in fact carrying any of what this man says are you?" this was obviously a rhetorical question. "Well, you almost had me going there didn't you." the guard looks back at Max. "Those kind of speech skills will help you, or hinder you. Unfortunately for you, this time they hinder."


----------



## fishstickz-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nikolai watches with some amusement as the confrontation with the guard goes from bad to worse, at this rate, he wouldnt even get five meters out of the station before he was shot by one of Eli's men.

A voice beside him starts talking "Hi, I'm Draval, you look pretty beat up..." With a start Nikolai realises the voice is talking to him, he looks to the side and sees a young man with greasy reddish brown hair.

Looking upon him, Nikloai smiles and replies "thats because I am pretty beat up, word of advice, never get into debt with one of the underground bosses of any station, because you will get the shit beaten out of you about every two days"

Looking back at Kruger and the guard and one of the other couriers with some irritation, Nikolai continues speaking to the man "you know, at this rate, it will be a week before we even leave the bloody station, we need to stop arguing with this guy and sort something out, because i want my bullets"


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max sat and thought for a moment and then stepped towards the guard again. He reached into his satchel and said to the guard. "I'll give you a can of Beef Stew, a can of bug spray and this brand new rifle round if you let us through." holding them out.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Bribery? That would never work. Maybe the tunnel scum that roamed the metro tunnels would accept that, but guards at a barricade? As Draval was thinking his eyes drifted to a similar spot in the wall. Finally! The secret way out. "I've found it", he whispered to the man next to him not bothering to explain anything. They would need a distraction, and would have to go out one at a time. At least it was a way out. "Follow me". Draval turned and walked towards the man trying to make a bribe, cutting in before the guard could respond: "Never accept a bribe" he laughed "You get a worse deal". Not trying to make sense but rather get away to make sure they didn't get arrested before they even left the station.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Androv smiled a little to himself, he had seen this happen before back when he himself was a guard. He couldn't say if the guard would take the bribe, it could be that he would just confiscate the offered bribe, and throw the man in the brig.

What confused Androv a bit was the fact that there was only one guard, even thou it was the safe gate, guards should be working in pairs at the very least. Androv had at least never guarded this gate alone. Was it even a guard, was the question that was on Androvs mind.

Walking slowly up to the guard, holding his rifle in a non-threathening manner, but still in a way that made it easy to slam the butt of the rifle into the guards nose, if his suspicions were correct. So while the guard was about to answer the other two men talking with him, Androv cut in.

_"You must apologize my companions here, and my employer for not having talked with the Sergeant. Now Im wondering where your fellow guardsman is, I know from back when I was a guard before I became a caravan guard, that every entrance would be guarded by two men at the very least. If I was standing here alone, I would call it in to the sergeant, so he could send a extra man. Covering from some drunken sod of a guard, which you are probably doing, could be the death of you and a lot of people. If mutants or raiders were to come this way, some of them are known to be able to sneak and backstab.
While you are on the horn you can say hello from Old blue Androv, me and the sergeant have guarded this gate back in our youth. And im sure he would appreciate the favour you would do me, letting us get out and do the job we are hired for. And the old coot here, would get back to his hotel room, not making noise attracting mutants to this gate."_

Androv spoke, while watching the guards body language closely, was there something that indicated that he might not be a guard, or was he simply a green stupid boy, covering from some of the drunken brutes, that also went by the name guard.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

After an attempted bribery from Max, someone trying to disengage everyone from conversation, then being asked a question, the guard manages to fit in a sentence.

"Wow, this is a strange day." the guard says to himself "a refusal to pay the tax, an attempt to converse me, then finally a bribe to convince me to open this gate." the guard turns his attention towards the group of couriers. "I'm very curious as to the contents of that package." The guard eyes the brown paper wrapping that surrounds something that Kruger looks like he would risk his life for. "Anyhow, that can wait until this civilians questions are answered, the guard turns his head towards Androv "Yes, we usually have two guards here, but as you probably don't know, the sergeant has ordered that a squad of guards investigate the northern tunnels for any sign of truth to this mans stories. Now before you ask, the reason we're searching the tunnels for this crazed man and not others... " pointing at Kruger the guard continues "Is because he's not from up north, he's the damn mayor of Pride Station, that's why he's got so much wealth. But that doesn't change the fact that we have laws, and the caravan tax, travelers tax, whatever you call it, is a part of those laws. And, without laws, we have anarchy." the guard has a smug look on his face, staring at Kruger he asks "Isn't that right?"

Kruger backs away two steps until his back hits what looks like a house, he leans up against it and puts his head down. He looks saddened by something.

Max: 

Being familiar with survival in the metro, you suddenly see a shine of health in Kruger, something very strange for someone that's been through the northern tunnels, as they usually don't have the food to stay well fed for there entire journey, so look half starving by the time they get to Free Station West. 


Androv: 

Being familiar with survival in the metro, you suddenly see a shine of health in Kruger, something very strange for someone that's been through the northern tunnels, as they usually don't have the food to stay well fed for there entire journey, so look half starving by the time they get to Free Station West. 


Nikolai: 

You see a tear rolling down Krugers cheek, something very strange for a man that's been through the northern tunnels. They usually loose too much of themselves to be so emotional. 


Jack: 

You see a tear rolling down Krugers cheek, something very strange for a man that's been through the northern tunnels. They usually loose too much of themselves to be so emotional. 



Trying to slow down the pace of this RP a bit by making the paragraphs longer and more detailed. Sorry if you liked it the other way better, life's catching up to me so this way works better for me. Expect updates every 2-4 days, if it's any longer I should put up a notice specifying why and whatnot.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max looks down, contemplating what the guard just said. He then placed what he had pulled from his satchel back inside. He then looked over at Kruger who looked quite distraught. Max then approached Kruger and looked him square in the eye. "Kruger I don't care why you didn't pay the taxes," Max said quietly, "But if we show the guard what's in the package, he might let us through."

I'm fine with it taking a few days for responses, makes it more suspenseful


----------



## fishstickz-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

A bemused Nikolai glances towards Kruger, just in time to see a tear run to his face. "What the Hell is going on?" Nikolai mutters to himself, before stepping back from everybody. The problem here is that everybody isn't acting like a group yet, they dont trust each other, so mistakes are being made, and they were all standing about arguing with the first hurdle they have reached. Nikolai briefly considers leaving the group, since there didn't seem much chance of surviving mutants and the other perils of the metro if they didnt act together, but dismissed the idea. He needed money.

One of the group approaches Kruger and starts talking to him in a low voice, asking him to show the guard whats in the package. "This is bloody rediculous" Nikolai grumbles to himself, once again the guy hadn't even thought about what the rest of the group might want to do.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Kruger turns towards Max. "You think that if this single man knew what was in this package, he'd let use through? What's in this package is something so valuable, so amazing, that even I can't know what it is!" Something had obviously cracked inside his mind, turning him a little more into the mindless loonies that trail from the northern tunnels. 

"The only way to get through this blockade, is with force, or stealth, there's no way we can have a rational conversation with someone who's belief that the insane aren't fit for the metro." Kruger raises his voice and looks back at the guard, having to stand himself up a little to connect with the guards eyes "The insane are the only ones who can survive the horrors that lay ahead!"
"All you damn crazies depend on the sane for protection, claiming that you don't need it, but you'll just get eaten alive out there by yourselves. Now I've got a job to do, and you've got some workers to apologize too." The guard bluntly tells Kruger that he needs to fire his couriers.

"Damn him, he can die with the rest of humanity." Kruger lowers his voice so only the circle of couriers can hear him. "We need to sneak out of here, but they'll be watching for me, so you have to do this yourselves. I've come up with a plan on how to get to Pride Station, but first you all need to find a way off Free Station." Kruger hands out a piece of torn paper "I've written down my instructions on this. Don't read it until you're all out of the station. Now I'm going to cause a disturbance, and you five all need to find a way off the station. Just tell me when you're ready, and don't delay."


----------



## fishstickz-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

As Nikolai listens to what Kruger has to say, he decides that its time someone took control of the group. He quickly gathers the group closer and starts talking "ok this is rediculous, we need to get the hell out of Free Station, and we need to act more like a group to do so. Now does anybody have any ideas how to get the hell out of here. If we need to we could just kill the guard and make it look like a mutant got in. Or does anybody else know a way out?" he looks around the group expectantly.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max listened to what Nikolai had to say and thought for a moment. "Alright," Max said quiet enough so that the guard couldn't hear "If a mutant got in, it would probably rip him limb from limb, so we have to kill him in some gruesome, terrifying way. Any ideas?" He looked around at the group. "Or we could just fill him with lead, take his stuff and run."


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Murder! You cant be serious!" Draval snarled "He's just a man like every one of us. The best way out would be to sneak out. And it happens that I just found a hole in the barricade. If you listen to me we can get out with no bloodshed at all." Draval said, taking a step back and looking at each face in the group. "Let it be said here and now, I will not take the life of another human being, and I expect the rest of you will at least higher your standards before mindlessly killing someone."


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max looks at Draval, "Where's this hole? Cause I'd rather use that to be honest." He looks over his shoulder to see if the guard is watching them.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

_"A hole in the fence would be nice to use"_ Androv said to the group. 
_"It worries me thou that there is such a hole in the fence, it could jeorpadize the whole station. Im kinda hoping the guard see us leave through it or is smart enough to know that we must have used such an escape. So they can fix the whole before mutants or raiders discovers it. But point it out and im ready to act."_


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

After a brief discussion of how to escape the station, it is agreed to use the hole in the guard wall would be the most effective way off the station. After Kruger is informed of this he begins to yell various insults at the guard, getting his attention, the two start to throw curses at each other. While the guard isn't looking, Draval approuchs the hole in the gate, lifting a piece of scrap metal out of the way. Draval motions for everyone else to follow. Being careful not to make much noise, the group manages to squeeze through the small gap of chain link and plywood, and is released straight into the metro. The hole appears to exit behind the outhouse, which is producing a very powerful smell, it now seems obvious why no one would check this part of the wall for holes, even a mutant might try to find a better smelling way. 

The group struggles to find a space for everyone to fit in the small space as the dim light from the fire only helps so much. The fire from the outside sentry post seems to be at lease fifteen metres away, there are three guards sitting, eating and talking. This is the part of the job they love, the part they despise is the point they are even there. A man with a machine gun is standing in a wooden extension of the wall, it appears to be a recent addition, most likely because of the increase in gory mutant stories. The main outer door for the caravans, the one the guard requested taxes from on the inside, is about ten metres away and a guard stands with his back to it, leaning on the wall just beside it. These men are heavily armed, it would be a very difficult fight to win, but not impossible.

Suddenly, gunshots ring out from inside the station. The commander of the outside guard stands from his chair and orders three of his men to investigate. The machine gunner in the wooden addition lifts his gun up and points it into the darkness of the metro tunnels. The guard who was only seconds ago relaxing with his back to the wall draws his gun and is already taking cover behind the barricade in front of the wall. The three men open up the main gate and walk in with there weapons drawn. Most gunshots ring out, and everyone can hear Krugers voice as he curses the entire station, the last part of his sanity must have rotted away.

There's no going back, Kruger gave his distraction, best to move forward to Pride Station while he does his job. But there's still those two guards to get past.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

"I have a plan" Max says quietly to the group as reaches into his satchel, brandishing the can of bug spray. He looks over the can "Warning: May Cause Iritation If Gotten In Eyes" Max smiles as the plan unravels in his mind. He turns to the group, "I'm gonna incapacitate the the machine gunner and when I do, run." he says quickly "You guys ready?"


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"That's a risky plan, but if your willing to do it..." Draval trails off. Trying to think of another way to sneak past. Not coming up with any. "How are you going to get out though. Assuming you manage to get some in his eyes, he might just shoot you as soon as he sees you outside the gate." Draval rummaged through his belongings. Looking for something to use as an alternative. The only thing he could think of was the spare light bulbs. But those wouldn't be useful right now. "You'll just have to run after us, and run quickly."


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

"The way I thought it up was spray him in the face and then drop his ass and run, if he gets knocked out somehow I'll take his gun too." Max said as he looked to where the Guard stood "I think this will work, you guys cannot stop though."


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

_"We should get moving before the outside guards return, we need to use the distraction Kruger gave us while it works."_


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Still waiting on Fishstickz-1 and yoyoyo12365. I'm going to guess that they've moved on to other things and want to know if you three that remain want to continue. I'd be happy too keep going, but only if you guys are willing too.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm willing to continue, we can give them another day to see if they come back if you want.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Im willing, if you haven't allready maybe write them a PM. If nothing else maybe to get some clarity.


----------



## fishstickz-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

hey guys sorry, ive just been a little busy recently, however i do want to continue

Nikolai glances quickly towards the guards. The other couriers seem a little insane, like they dont realise that there is a third man only ten meters from the machine gunner. he starts pointing this out but realise it will only hold them up, anyway, he doesnt owe anything to this group and if one gets killed it means he will be able to manage the others better. "go ahead" he says to the others, putting a determined look upon his face. He needed those bullets.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

No problem fishstickz, I could easily slow down the pace of the RP if that's what everyone wants. Also it's great to hear that everyone here is willing to continue.

But I do have some bad news, yoyoyo12356 (Jack Cross) private messaged me back and said that he is to busy to keep going, so I will take control of his character for the next bit.

Last, I'd like to thank everyone for staying this long, first RP I've hosted, and it's tons of fun. Now, back to the game.


Gunshots ring out from inside the station walls, this time it's an automatic that's firing. Not Kruger's pistol. Max breaks from the cover that the outhouse offered, bug spray in hand, and sprints straight towards the small wooden fortification passing directly behind the other guard. Hearing something behind him, the guard spins around, rifle drawn, just in time to see his fellow guard being incapacitated. The group sprints from the hole they only just emerged from towards the harsh cold of the seemingly endless tunnels of the metro. 

The machine gunner clutches at his eyes, trying to rub out the pain. The other guard fires two shots at Max, both fling wide as max sprints straight out toward the group. Instead of firing anymore with his rifle, the guard runs to the now unoccupied machine gun, pushing the other guard from the wooden fort, and clicks the safety off.

Machine gun rounds ricochet off the metal walls of the metro, the group sprinting towards the dark that would safe them. A spot light flickers on and searches for the group. The grinding of the main gate opening is barley audible over the machine gun, but the captains voice is clear and angry _"What in the hell is going on here?"_. An answer is not heard as the machine gun fires again, hitting at the groups ankles. 

The spot light from the top of the wall finds Jack, and locks on. Jack, with his pistol in hand, turns are fires four shots, evenly spaced at the spot light, the fourth hitting it, making it useless, but not before the machine gun found his legs. Jack drops to the ground, Max passes him on his way to the group, Jack managing to whisper something to him before Max continues running. After reloading his pistol, Jack pulls out a small silver charm, and wraps it into his left hand. The machine gun quiets down, and the other guards jog towards the now immobile hostile, taking cover wherever they can. _Come out with your hands up, or we will shoot!"_ they yell.

The last thing the group hears before they enter a small access hallway is the sound of several rifles going off, and the sound of a small revolving pistol.

Instead of staying on the metro tunnels, the group has hidden inside one of the many access hallways through the metro. These hallways are narrow, only two people can walk side by side, and lead to small repair or operating stations with several types of electronics and mechanisms on control panels that line the walls. Pipes and wires run the sides of the hallways, with several holes in the pipes, obviously made by mice or rats.

Max: 

-1/4 of the bug spray (1 use left) The message Jack whispered to you, was "Keep going, I'll hold them off." He spoke very quietly, and it was hard to understand him. 


Draval: 

You see several pieces of electronics and mechanics that may be useful. 


Nikolai: 

You see a good hiding spot underneath a fallen console, it looks like it could only fit one person. 


Androv: 

You know that standard protocol in the guard is to search the area after an armed gunfight. The guard will probably come through the tunnel soon in a rail car. It would be best not to stay here long.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max stood quietly looking about the small room. There were a fair amount of consoles and other electronics sprawled out. This was probably a metro command room where they switched rails to other tunnels and such. Max turned to the group "So does anyone have any ideas?" he asked while looking around.

Also we can slow it down if everyone else agrees. I can post either way


----------



## fishstickz-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nikolai skids to a stop, his breath heaving in his lungs. "goddam it" he mutters to himself. Turning to the side, he spots the small gap under one of the consoles that could easily conceal him from the guards that would probably search this area very soon. However it looks like it will only conceal only one person. "Goddam it" he mutters again, beforeturning around. "Okay guys, I think everybody should spread out and hide, have weapons at the ready, if they find you, shoot them, either kill them or incapacitate them, whatever, just hide well"


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max looks at Nikolai "Seems good enough of a plan as any." He then looked around the room for something to atleast use for cover. He pushed over a few filing cabinets and got behind them. Max pulled back the slide on his Submachine Gun and brought it to his shoulder, aiming at the small hallway that lead to the door. He'd had it for quite awhile yet never used it. This might end up being his chance.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval slumps to the floor, next to the upturned filing cabinets. Reaching into his pocket Draval found his recently made flashlight, grabbing it and turning it on, Lighting up the area. He saw control panels on the other side of the room, but not wanting to get up. His mind still trying to make sense of what happened. The guards he knew for most of his life had nearly killed him, and just so he could make a few bullets, which they might not even get now. A tear rolled down his cheek as he thought of his home station that he might never see again.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it a closed room, or are there doors/corridors leading away. ???


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

There is a single door leading back into the metro tunnels. The room has computer consoles, filing cabinets, and other turned over devices. At the far end of the room, opposite side from the door leading back to the metro, is another door that has leads into a hallway. Whatever light you shine down the hallway doesn't reach the end; and only two people can walk side by side along the hallway.

Sorry bought that, shoulda been more descriptive.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

_"We should keep moving"_ Androv said hurried, opening the door on the other side of the room. 

_"Its standard procedure for the guard to search the immediate area after a gunfight. I know we have not established relations or a hierachy when it come to situations like these, but im not going to fight the guards they are just doing there job of protecting the station. They will soon move through the metro in a rail car, and if they have the manpower, send in a patrol this way. So if you want to scavenge anything id say you have a minute, then we move on flashlight in front."_


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Max watched as he moved to the door and opened it "Well alright, Let's go guys." He got out from behind his cover and walked through the opened door to the dark hallway


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

/ooc have we all died ???


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

I've been away sorry, I'm still up to continue


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing has happened in about two months player wise, so don't think the RP is alive anymore.


----------

